# [SOLVED] Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC



## dbhatt88

*My portable media player, Zen Vision W, is not connecting to the PC. When I turn on my player it says firmware problem and ends up into recovery mode. For changing the firmware I have to connect my player to PC first. There is an option there to change the firmware using USB connection. *
*In the device manager there are no Portable Folder showing up either when I connect it to PC (no MTP devices). *

*How do I connect it so that the PC recognizes the Zen Vision W? :4-dontkno*


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

Turn on the Zen player, and plug it into the USB cable and plug the other end into the _Back_ USB port of the computer, and not through the front or a Hub. Now go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager do you see any device with a yellow mark or under USB and *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and uninstall it. Now Right click any Device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*, it should find your Zune player, it may ask for the Device Driver software disc.


----------



## dbhatt88

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

under portable device menu it shows MTP device where there is an exclamation mark.
'
*This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.*


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

You now must install the Software CD which will include the driver or download it from their web site. Or post to their Forum


----------



## dbhatt88

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

*I have tired everything. And its taking too much time. I am trying this since two months. :upset:
The player does turn on by itself when plugged into the computer. When i scan for hardware changes, it displays unknown device (with exclamation). When i try to reinstall the driver using CD provided by Creative it is not recognized as Creative zen vision w player. :sigh:

I will be really happy if this player works.:wave:ray:

1. device should be recognized by the computer X
2. device needs to update its firmware X
3. the device is fixed X

i thank you for your replies they are helpful. Please help me fix this player.
*


----------



## dbhatt88

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

Here is a video of what the player looks like and what happens when i turn on the player and its firmware version. Notice the "firmware problem" from the boot. The player enters recovery mode and doesn't proceed any further. But in order for it to work it must first be recognized by PC which it cannot for some odd reason. How can it be recognized?:4-dontkno

Unzip the video


----------



## dbhatt88

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

How do I fix it?:wave:


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

Are you plugging it into the *Back* USB port of the computer, not through the front, or through a hub? In the Device Manager, if it comes up as an * Unknown Device*, Right click it and *Uninstall *it, then Right click any device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*. If it still comes up with an Unknown Device then the Device is Damaged, try it on another PC.
Contact Creative Support or post to their forum.


----------



## dbhatt88

*Re: Creative Zen Vision W unable to connect to PC*

I fixed it. I found out what the problem was. I used different cable (docking cable to usb) not the regular one. Then i upgraded the firmware after it was recognized.


----------

